# New CW9



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Picked up a new CW9 today, very nice little 9. Traded a Walther PPS that I've had for a short period of time, the PPS just didn't feel right in my hand. The CW9 fits my hand perfect and having shot both side by side, I can say the CW9 is a smoother shooting gun. Less recoil and just as accurate. I'm happy with my purchase. Just wanted to say hello from Pennsylvania. Happy shooting!


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Kahr makes some fine products.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! I have a couple of girlfriends that have them, and they like them a lot. I'd have one too if I didn't already have a PM9.....


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Took the new CW9 to the range this morning and put about 75 rounds down range without any problems. This gun has very little recoil and shoots great. Maybe next weekend I can finish the break-in, I'm sure it will do good.


----------



## intrepid953 (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a used CW9 and have really enjoyed it. It has been very reliable and I am well pleased with it. My wife likes to shoot it as well. Glad that you have been pleased with yours.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The CW9 is a fine weapon......I enjoy shooting mine which is something you can't say about a lot of smaller 9mm's on the market. It makes hole where you point it and it is easy to carry. It is a gun you can hand to your buddies and say this is my new weapon and they say Wow nice!!!!!

RCG


----------

